# Siberia preempted, ep. moved to next week



## Space (Jan 13, 2002)

Siberia episode "Fire in the Sky" on NBC was preempted tonight in order to air a special about the new prince. It looks like it's been moved to next week, with all other episode pushed ahead a week. So don't forget to check and make sure it is recording next week.


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

WTF, is there really that much interest about a kid born in a foreign country?

I wanted to be mad but then I remember it's just a show and one that isn't that good to boot.


----------



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

Since my S3 didn't catch the programming change in time (assuming they even bothered to send it out), I had to delete the mislabeled "little prince" special, and manually record next weeks "Fire in the Sky".

You may want to double-check your own scheduled recording.


----------

